# German localisation and Xorg 7.5



## minimike (Aug 13, 2010)

Hello

Yesterday i have installed FreeBSD 8.1 on my HP Compaq 6720s. To learn and possible migrate from RHEL to FreeBSD. With ZFS Rootfs, my WIFI Card works, and Xorg 7.5 works too. I am using XDM as Loginmanager and the XFCE4 Desktopenviroment. Currently i do not know how I have to change the english localisation to the german on Xorg. In /usr/local/etc/xorg is not a xorg.conf file. The most important think is to get the german keyboardlayout running. Any suggestions?

best regards
Darko


----------



## graudeejs (Aug 13, 2010)

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=14430

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=9120
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=13957

Handbook:
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/l10n.html


----------



## minimike (Aug 14, 2010)

I have got solved it with an xorg.conf and an .xsession file

.session

```
#!/usr/local/bin/zsh
LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"
LC_COLLATE="de_DE.UTF-8"
LC_CTYPE="de_DE.UTF-8"
LC_MESSAGES="de_DE.UTF-8"
LC_MONETARY="de_DE.UTF-8"
LC_NUMERIC="de_DE.UTF-8"
LC_TIME="de_DE.UTF-8"
LC_ALL="de_DE.UTF-8"
export LANG LC_COLLATE LC_CTYPE LC_MESSAGES LC_MONETARY LC_NUMERIC LC_TIME LC_ALL
/usr/local/bin/startxfce4
```

xorg.conf

```
Section "ServerLayout"
	Identifier     "X.org Configured"
	Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
	InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
	InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
EndSection

Section "Files"
	ModulePath   "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"
EndSection

Section "Module"
	Load  "extmod"
	Load  "dri2"
	Load  "record"
	Load  "glx"
	Load  "dbe"
	Load  "dri"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier  "Keyboard0"
	Driver      "kbd"
        Option      "XkbRules"    "xorg"
        Option      "XkbModel"    "pc105"
        Option      "XkbLayout"   "de"
        Option      "XkbVariant"  "nodeadkeys"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier  "Mouse0"
	Driver      "mouse"
	Option	    "Protocol" "auto"
	Option	    "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
	Option	    "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	Identifier   "Monitor0"
	VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"
	ModelName    "Monitor Model"
EndSection

Section "Device"
        ### Available Driver options are:-
        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",
        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"
        ### [arg]: arg optional
        #Option     "NoAccel"            	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "SWcursor"           	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "ColorKey"           	# <i>
        #Option     "CacheLines"         	# <i>
        #Option     "Dac6Bit"            	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "DRI"                	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "NoDDC"              	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "ShowCache"          	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "XvMCSurfaces"       	# <i>
        #Option     "PageFlip"           	# [<bool>]
	Identifier  "Card0"
	Driver      "intel"
	VendorName  "Intel Corporation"
	BoardName   "Mobile GME965/GLE960 Integrated Graphics Controller"
	BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier "Screen0"
	Device     "Card0"
	Monitor    "Monitor0"
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     1
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     4
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     8
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     15
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     16
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     24
	EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"
        Option "AllowEmptyInput" "off"
EndSection
```


----------



## minimike (Aug 14, 2010)

*solved*

I have solved it with an xorg.conf and an .xsession file

xorg.conf

```
Section "ServerLayout"
	Identifier     "X.org Configured"
	Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
	InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
	InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
EndSection

Section "Files"
	ModulePath   "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"
EndSection

Section "Module"
	Load  "extmod"
	Load  "dri2"
	Load  "record"
	Load  "glx"
	Load  "dbe"
	Load  "dri"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier  "Keyboard0"
	Driver      "kbd"
        Option      "XkbRules"    "xorg"
        Option      "XkbModel"    "pc105"
        Option      "XkbLayout"   "de"
        Option      "XkbVariant"  "nodeadkeys"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier  "Mouse0"
	Driver      "mouse"
	Option	    "Protocol" "auto"
	Option	    "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
	Option	    "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	Identifier   "Monitor0"
	VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"
	ModelName    "Monitor Model"
EndSection

Section "Device"
        ### Available Driver options are:-
        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",
        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"
        ### [arg]: arg optional
        #Option     "NoAccel"            	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "SWcursor"           	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "ColorKey"           	# <i>
        #Option     "CacheLines"         	# <i>
        #Option     "Dac6Bit"            	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "DRI"                	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "NoDDC"              	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "ShowCache"          	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "XvMCSurfaces"       	# <i>
        #Option     "PageFlip"           	# [<bool>]
	Identifier  "Card0"
	Driver      "intel"
	VendorName  "Intel Corporation"
	BoardName   "Mobile GME965/GLE960 Integrated Graphics Controller"
	BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier "Screen0"
	Device     "Card0"
	Monitor    "Monitor0"
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     1
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     4
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     8
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     15
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     16
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     24
	EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"
        Option "AllowEmptyInput" "off"
EndSection
```

.xsession

```
#!/usr/local/bin/zsh
LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"
LC_COLLATE="de_DE.UTF-8"
LC_CTYPE="de_DE.UTF-8"
LC_MESSAGES="de_DE.UTF-8"
LC_MONETARY="de_DE.UTF-8"
LC_NUMERIC="de_DE.UTF-8"
LC_TIME="de_DE.UTF-8"
LC_ALL="de_DE.UTF-8"
export LANG LC_COLLATE LC_CTYPE LC_MESSAGES LC_MONETARY LC_NUMERIC LC_TIME LC_ALL
/usr/local/bin/startxfce4
```

If I am log me in with XDM everything is german. For startxfce4 in the terminal you have to write your exportvariables in your .zshenv

best regards
Darko


----------



## graudeejs (Aug 14, 2010)

did you try without xorg.conf, normally it should work?


----------



## minimike (Aug 14, 2010)

thank you. I will try it soon.


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 15, 2010)

minimike said:
			
		

> xorg.conf
> 
> ```
> Section "ServerFlags"
> ...



Please don't use AEI off, it frequently causes problems.  Instead, use

```
Option "AutoAddDevices" "off"
```

And no need for a separate section, you can put this in the ServerLayout section.


----------



## francisloco (Aug 21, 2010)

btw do u try modifing/adding

```
de_DE.UTF-8
```

in: /etc/login.conf

inside of tag


```
default:\



        :charset=de_DE.UTF-8:\
        :lang=de_DE.UTF-8:\
```
before of:

        :





> umask=022:





then


```
cap_mkdb /etc/login.conf
```

and reboot. You must check in console


```
locale
```

and see ur locale setup.


----------

